# Rockwall Canyon Work Train



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday the state of NH ran a work train over the recently abandoned Rockwall Canyon RR Route. This was the first train over the RCRR in nearly 8 months. The run was operated to cut back overgrowth and to repair track damage keeping the line serviceable for future railroad operations. Service over Rockwall Canyon was suspended several months after the Boraxo plant moved out of town. Boraxo was one of RCRR's last weekly customers, the building has already been demolished.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice layout. Good storyline too.  It _does_ appear to be an abandoned rail.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shots! How long is that run? It looks like it goes for a considerable way. Fine looking railroad and I've always liked that C&NW paint job.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! 
The railroad is located at my parents house about 15 minutes away from my new condo. Since we have common land at the condo, I can not, _and do not want_ to build a new garden railway. Instead, I have built a huge HO layout in my basement and I've kept my garden railroad at my parent's place. I thought I would have more opportunity to untilize my outdoor layout, but over the last year and half, I've only run trains about 10 times. 

The layout is about 1000ft long and has an elevation change of about 15ft. While I sold off some of my equipment, I hope to retain the majority of my railroad for a future pike on my own land! For now, I will try to keep things running occaisionally on the RCRR.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pictures, can sure tell you have put some seious thought in the changes in elevation. I know with that much change,you must do some serious planning. 
Tell us about your bridges, what are they made of. 
Great job 
Dennis


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff - Its good to see that you are still running some trains. I had thought the RCRR was defunct, glad it still sees a train every now and then. 

Scott


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott 

*I bet that Jeff has determined that his HO train will not be able to 'handle the tonnage' in the near term. 
I would expect that he will need to sub-contract some tankers from CapeAnnRail for the liquid refreshment. 
*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, that's purdy!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
The railroad is about 1000ft long with reverse loops on each end. The typical gradient on the main line is 4%. It's a steep rocky grade that required 6 back and forth passes to reach the peak. There are also 2 single helix loops that gain altitude in especially tough spots. I built nearly all of this railroad between the age of 14 and 18 while working weekends at a hobby shop! (I worked elsewhere during the week, but that $ wasn't for the train fund haha) 













































Scott, 
Nice to see your still in the rail scene as well. You sure have quite the fleet of plows! I'll have to see about coming down to Larry's again sometime...or perhaps we could meet up on my pike. 

Ray, 
How's the RS3 and RDC's treating ya? Not sure about liquid refreshment via tank car, Aristo has those special warnings on their packaging now haha. Maybe they only apply in California. 

Torby, 
Thanks!


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Woww ! I thought you'd left the country Jeff. Glad you're still out there 
Next chance at my house is Sunday the 3rd of August ..8AM


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The railroad is about 1000ft long with reverse loops on each end. The typical gradient on the main line is 4%. It's a steep rocky grade that required 6 back and forth passes to reach the peak. There are also 2 single helix loops that gain altitude in especially tough spots. I built nearly all of this railroad between the age of 14 and 18 while working weekends at a hobby shop! (I worked elsewhere during the week, but that $ wasn't for the train fund haha)  
 

















Very, very impressive. You (obviously)_ really_  put a lot of time, thought and care in _this_  layout. I can honestly state without reservation that it is a  first rate job.

My regards, 

Ron


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff 
With my elevated flat track, I exchanged the B&M RS-3 10amp Airwire Rcvr with a 
3amp QSI sound card and transplanted the 10amp and a bigger battery into the B&M RDC-1. 
Now I have sound in the RS-3 and pulling power in the point RDC-1's. 

Are you counting-down-the-days yet?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron, 
I appreciate the kind words! A good railroad's never finsihed...this one's just in transition for a couple years! 

Ray, 
A 3 amp board is perfect for that little RS3! Having sound must be nice too...gotta love that unique Alco rumble! I always loved working the ALCO S-4 up in North Conway... That loco would make the most amazing smoke before it warmed up. haha The engine shed was usually unihabitable for about a 1/2 hour after it left! (That's why they call them honorary steam engines) 

Speaking of North Conway...have you heard that they now own an ex-NH RDC now? It is fully operational with two detroit diesels and full A/C. They've only used it a couple times so far, but i guess it runs well. Might be worth checking out the Conway Scenic RR Railfan's weekend this year!...Typically the Saturday is the most active. 

Oh...and yes! About a month and 1/2 to go!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always loved you canyon wall area, have you thought of GMM catwalks on that brdige w/o the railings?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

A very nice railroad. Plus your lead shot had me wondering if it was real or Memorex...or Cozad. Anyway, I sure would love to have that much land to play with!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty, 
I've never heard of the GMM catwalks...but I might be interested! Do you have a dealer I should consider? 

I was over to work on the railroad today, and I made note of the black aluminum trestle. It's one of the few bridges which remain in good condition on the RCRR. Almost all of the other wooden bridges have met their demise after 10-15 years of outdoor use. I'm considering replacing the sectional track with more appropriate bridge track with guard rails and bridge ties. This would be the perfect time to consider a cat walk. 

*RCRR Update:* 
My daughter and I did a lot of work today on the lower section of the RCRR. We pulled out around 20 wheel barrow loads of leaves, sticks, and weeds from the garden area. Finally, the rails are starting to come into view again for the season (..a very late start)! We filled in a few sections of the roadbed where unnecessary bridges were located. This required moving about 60 stones into place and filling in with mixed gravel. 

The well-known helical trestle was the first to go, but it left a difficult grade in its place. Its somewhere around 10% for a distance a little over 15 feet. It then settles down to 4% for the rest of the climb on the first tier. It will be interesting to see how my Shay handles the grade. I think I may have to stop at the bottom (and top) to build up pressure to avoid stalling on this stretch. Perhaps I'll need to invest in a Climax for a helper? 

Other stuff: 
- All but one horseshoe curve has been removed. Replaced by #6 switchbacks. 
- Turntable is being dismantled...to be replaced with a simple wye and service tracks. 
- Fresh ballast to be applied 

More details and photos to come...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layout. 

Love the pictures. 

Randy


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a great layout! I especially like the cliff with the "steel" trestle crossing in front of it. Nice use of the hilly terrain. I wish I'd had the room to gain that much elevation on my layout!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Here's an update on the RCRR: 









Here we see RCRR 1055 (after being pulled from storage) on a test run on the new grade. 









1055 carefully pushes her way up the freshly constructed roadbed. 










1055's turbo is spinning at full blast while she strains to push the flat car up the short 12% grade! 










After dropping off the flat on the service siding, 1055 continued onward to the new switchback. This #6 turnout has replaced a 10ft diameter horseshoe curve. Right is downhill at 4% and left is uphill at 4%. 










Okay, 

Now for some real work! 1055 is working hard pulling a few former Boraxo hoppers from storage to make way for the new logging operation. 



















RCRR 7 is working downhill on test run before logging season begins! Old #7 does a great job up and down the 12% grade btw!



















...And this is what it's all about!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What a beautiful layout and what beautiful pictures Thanks for Posting them


----------

